# Woman gives birth after 18 miscarriages.



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhh this just made me smile, I'm sure this woman never thought she would achieve her dream, just goes to show what never giving up can bring; although how on earth was she allowed to go through so much heartache before NK cells were raised with her!! Anyhow, at least the story has a happy ending 

http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=152210265


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

awww what a lovely ending.


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

awww lovely story - glad she got her happy ending xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wonderful to have a happy ending, but how awful to have to go through so many m/c's, before an answer was found


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

totally agree think it's an outrage something wasn't done sooner to help her find some answers xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lovely story & great that NK cells are getting some coverage as most NHS cons seem to disregard them


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

She must have been very strong mentally and physically 2 go thru this


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

She was on our local news - just amazing, and such courage to carry on


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Lovely story, thanks for sharing x


----------



## violetta (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing story. Good news stories for the NHS are very far and few between! This treatment needs to  be rolled out nationally , I suppose if you cannot get it on the NHS you would have to go privately to someone like Dr *******? Well done to Angie and her baby who must be so precious.


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

This lady was on This Morning today...beautiful baby girl, lovely happy ending


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Actually, this story gives me the Bleep rage!  How utterly disgraceful that she's had to go through all this, when actually, NKs once they've been identified are relatively straightforward to sort out! And even under the esteemed Repeated Miscarriage Clinic at St. Mary's at Paddington, she was told there was nothing wrong with her!!!!! 

A consultant takes venous blood and does his NK assay on that, whereas Regan et al at Paddington still insist on endometrial biopsy to confirm NKs. For goodness' sake, I wish they'd stop splitting hairs and just dole out the steroids and aspirin? What's the worst that can happen? These are women who have looked hell in the eye!

WHEN WHEN WHEN will the rest of the medical establishment look at the results that consultants and ARGC are getting, and start offering this SIMPLE treatment far earlier in the journey??

UGH!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

S4rah said:


> This lady was on This Morning today...beautiful baby girl, lovely happy ending


Really? Aarrgghh...will have to try and see if there is a "catch up" as missed this, as suspect very interesting!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

OK, have now caught up!

More interesting to me was their theory that some, if not all of her miscarriages may have also been caused by the discovery of her having Diabetes (assume type II?), and thus high blood sugar levels - which the steroids increased further - so she had to get that under control before embarking on PG#19!  Being a type II Diabetic, whose condition was diagnosed in Jan 06, it has left me with some questions!  Although in my heart of hearts am not convinced it caused by m/c's - as they happened between 2000 - 2003.

I know testing/research into N K Cells, in this country, has been around since at least 2003. I went and had the womb biopsy test at Liverpool (performed by Dr Siobhan Quenby), in early 2004 though, so am amazed she didn't pick this research up a lot earlier, would have saved a lot of heartache! So agree the more awareness the better!


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

I too saw Dr Quenby in Liverpool.  Not due to recurrent miscarriage but failure to implant with IVF.  I went on steroids with this recent tx and am now just over 12 weeks pregnant.  I have never been pregnant before.  The steroids are so cheap for the NHS and, as far as I am aware, don't cause problems to the baby.  I've certainly not been told of any complications by being on them.

I'm spreading the word as fast as I can to as many people as I can.

Good news for future fertility patients...

Love and luck to all

Bethan xxx


----------

